# TREN vs DECA for the Heavy Weight Championship



## mikeystrong (Dec 7, 2013)

Title says it all. I want everyone to weigh in with anything they got to crown the king. ONLY first-hand experiences tho, i dont need any more lab test bullshit that a dude read out of a text book or on a scabby blog in the back corner of the internet. Nor do i need a virgin pinner spamming bro-science that he over heard from a ripped dude at the crossfit store. I want real life experiences about any topic comparing the 2 BIGGINS. After the smoke settles we all gonna walk away smarter and a little more excited for our next cycle.


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 7, 2013)

I don't know exactly what to say here dude...  I mean what do you mean by heavy weight championship?  If just putting on scale weight is what you are talking about then deca hands down.  QUALITY weight?  Then tren e.  OR run both in lower doses...
Something like 300mg test, 600mg deca, 400mg tren e
eat good clean calories whenever you are hungry and train like a beast and tell me what happens in 12 weeks.


----------



## mikeystrong (Dec 7, 2013)

All good man. I just want guys to put down thoughts on the 2. any topic man from sides, to pumps, to gains. just whatever u got. thats a solid gameplan tho man. i like that cycle, im assuming you would have to run aid-type supps since u running both hey?


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 7, 2013)

well depends on the person really...  I can run that cycle with nothing but a little ai or none at all.  Just be a little drier with an ai.
Nothing wrong with a test/deca cycle at all, it is going to put on weight and strength and at modest dosages sides are bearable.  Go to high and you will be a water buffalo though lol!  Love to just use some nolva with a test deca cycle.
Test and tren is going to be most bang for your buck though I feel like because it will be pretty dry and quality gains.  But honestly, mixing 19 nors with lower test like that is winning IMO.  You get lower sides with the test down like that, and can get BIG.  You can handle a lot of carbs with some tren in you.  SO get the protein down and train like a beast and the gains will come.


----------



## chrisr116 (Dec 7, 2013)

Yeah. I feel basically the same way tri terror does. I put on more raw weight on deca, but I get more vascular and can see my abs pretty good after running test/tren. I'm cycling sust, deca, eq, and mast for my winter cycle now. Summer cycle prob will be test, tren, and mast. Just goes for what look your trying to achieve, IMO.


----------



## kubes (Dec 7, 2013)

It depends on how well you do with the sides from tren as well, some just cannot handle the sides. If I was choosing it would be test tren  all the way as you do not have the water weight to deal with on tren and the gains seem leaner, a lot is controlled with nutrition as well


----------



## Thunder46 (Dec 7, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> It depends on how well you do with the sides from tren as well, some just cannot handle the sides. If I was choosing it would be test tren  all the way as you do not have the water weight to deal with on tren and the gains seem leaner, a lot is controlled with nutrition as well



^^^^ This would be my opinion also, deca causes me to much water weight which sends my bp to high and i'm on lisinpril, and i just like the way i look on tren


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 7, 2013)

Test/tren as well, although a high dose npp  is a close second.   With npp,  I will never run deca again other than 100 mg/week for joints.


----------



## Boomboom (Dec 7, 2013)

Deca for me is better because I get ABSOLUTLY no negative sides from it.  My joints hurt alot due to my line of work and while on deca I have very little joint pain.  The best cycles I have had growth wise are those that have included deca.  Running 800mg test E 400mg deca right now.
Tren IMHO is not worth the side effects.  I do not gain size on Tren.  I do get strong and lose a little body fat but the shortness of breath nightsweats ect get old.  I also think Tren is really hard on your body.


----------



## mikeystrong (Dec 7, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> Test/tren as well, although a high dose npp  is a close second.   With npp,  I will never run deca again other than 100 mg/week for joints.



Ya i dont think ive ever heard a bad thing about npp.


----------



## mikeystrong (Dec 7, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> Yeah. I feel basically the same way tri terror does. I put on more raw weight on deca, but I get more vascular and can see my abs pretty good after running test/tren. I'm cycling sust, deca, eq, and mast for my winter cycle now. Summer cycle prob will be test, tren, and mast. Just goes for what look your trying to achieve, IMO.



Wicked strategy lol Deca in winter and Tren in summer. As far as i know thats what everyone wants. Big gains in winter then slim down and try keep as much size as posable with still being ripped for summer.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 7, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> Test/tren as well, although a high dose npp  is a close second.   With npp,  I will never run deca again other than 100 mg/week for joints.



Boom!
:headbang:


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 7, 2013)

mikeystrong said:


> Ya i dont think ive ever heard a bad thing about npp.


Nandrolones affect heart.  PM had a thread on that research as did anaSCI I believe someone posted.  But other than that potential down side (major one though) NPP is one of my all time faves.


----------



## mikeystrong (Dec 7, 2013)

See, look how much i learned already. Seems like the vast majority sides with Tren and only a couple people perfer Deca. BUUUT NPP is better anyways so add that to next bulk cycle instead!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 7, 2013)

Add age to the determining factor as well as deca imo at high doses when over 40 can cause some health concerns as  Magnus .Grim and Thunder stated.. only tren i can do is tren hex but at lower doses.. test/hex/npp


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 7, 2013)

The Grim Repper;2 article. androlones affect heart.  PM had a threadI on that research as did anaSCI I believe someone posted.  But other than that potential down side (major one though) NPP is one of my all time faves.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Alpha the MD wrote that article.   It's a a very good read.  I will see if i can find it.


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 7, 2013)

http://www.anasci.org/vB/search.php?searchid=164609


----------



## mikeystrong (Dec 7, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Add age to the determining factor as well as deca imo at high doses when over 40 can cause some health concerns as  Magnus .Grim and Thunder stated.. only tren i can do is tren hex but at lower doses.. test/hex/npp



im so happy with this thread already because that quote is something i most likley would not have come across. Im only 22 years old so i dont realy have to worry about that for a while but its good to know. and now other people who might be in that age range can consider that befor ordering their next cycle. SOOO STOKED BOYS.


----------



## vikingquest (Dec 8, 2013)

Think about it this way: if I could run one of the two for the rest of my life,  it would be deca. Tren is great at certain things but it wreaks havoc on your body. I don't know of if I will ever run tren again.  To me, I'm just now sure if it's worth it.


----------



## mikeystrong (Dec 8, 2013)

vikingquest said:


> Think about it this way: if I could run one of the two for the rest of my life,  it would be deca. Tren is great at certain things but it wreaks havoc on your body. I don't know of if I will ever run tren again.  To me, I'm just now sure if it's worth it.



I know everyone experiences tren sides differently, but for yourself what happened?


----------



## vikingquest (Dec 8, 2013)

It's just cholesterol really.  Lowers hdl horribly.  And when you have low hdl and even normal ldl, your risk of heart disease at like 60% greater or something crazy.  Everything else is pretty bearable.


----------



## BIG D (Dec 8, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> Alpha the MD wrote that article.   It's a a very good read.  I will see if i can find it.



yup he was basically saying go with npp bc of the shorter half life, therefor the effects on your heart arent as likely since npp doesnt linger in your system(giving it time to cause issues) like deca does


----------



## vikingquest (Dec 8, 2013)

BIG D said:


> yup he was basically saying go with npp bc of the shorter half life, therefor the effects on your heart arent as likely since npp doesnt linger in your system(giving it time to cause issues) like deca does



It also doesn't build up to enormous amounts by the tenth week since we all like to shoot it at least once every seven days and the half life is like 14 days or something close to that.


----------



## TheGift (Dec 8, 2013)

i gained a lot of size and strength on deca but held so much water i lost a lot of the weight when i came off plus gyno and acne were bad

tren is amazing strength size muscles look hard barely any sides for me except night sweats and the occasional cough


----------



## Boomboom (Dec 8, 2013)

I can't stand the shortness of breath I get on tren.  It literally gets so bad I struggle to do anything where my heart rate is raised even a little.


----------



## mikeystrong (Dec 9, 2013)

TheGift said:


> i gained a lot of size and strength on deca but held so much water i lost a lot of the weight when i came off plus gyno and acne were bad
> 
> tren is amazing strength size muscles look hard barely any sides for me except night sweats and the occasional cough



Ya ill deffinatly be on the tren wagon after i get a couple more cycles under my belt, as far as ive heard some guys get extreme sides from tren and cant stand it but other guys get minor sides like you and use it in almost every cycle. i hope i dont get the crazy extreme sides. My mind is made up tho, my next cycle gonna be TEST+ 2 of these compounds: Mast, Npp, or Eq. Im gonna stay away from deca, and tren will be a test run for next year.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 9, 2013)

Npp Mikey..  u won't feel mast unless dieted down.  Start slow like u say so you know when what single compound is causing sides if it happens rather than guessing ..


----------



## mikeystrong (Dec 9, 2013)

Solid avice IB. Thanks man.


----------



## chrisr116 (Dec 9, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Npp Mikey..  u won't feel mast unless dieted down.  Start slow like u say so you know when what single compound is causing sides if it happens rather than guessing ..



I'm running 300mg a week of Mast prop with my cycle as an anti estrogen.  For me, it controls estrogen great.  But I have probably run a dozen cycles in the past 6 years, and wouldn't have done this in the earlier times.


----------



## sage74 (Dec 10, 2013)

I want to say tren but I can't handle the sides when I go over 400mg ew. Deca just bloats me, and my blood pressure skyrockets. If I had to say KING, I would go with test in any form.


----------



## mikeystrong (Dec 11, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> I'm running 300mg a week of Mast prop with my cycle as an anti estrogen.  For me, it controls estrogen great.  But I have probably run a dozen cycles in the past 6 years, and wouldn't have done this in the earlier times.



Good to know.


----------

